
Wallaroo: We’ve heard your feedback, here’s what’s coming - spooneybarger
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/05/wallaroo-weve-heard-your-feedback-heres-whats-coming/
======
spooneybarger
Hi all,

I'm the VP of Engineering at Wallaroo Labs and the author of this post. I'll
be keeping an eye on the comments and aswering any questions that might come
up.

